# 2 different computers in different network using same IP address?



## xkidx (Jul 18, 2010)

hello there,

hope you guys have a good day & are able to help me on this.
i'm enquiring this question on behalf of my friend. 

she has a personal blog which has a IP tracker on it.
recently she started detecting another user with the same IP address as her laptop accessing the blog at weird timings. (i.e. late night or office hours).
its not possible for people to access her laptop without her knowing as it is in her room. 

i did some check on the internet & its not possible for 2 computers on 2 different networks to have the same IP address. so i'm wondering whether her laptop has been compromised or hacked & accessed remotely? 

is it even possible to control a laptop when it is powered down?

hope experts here can help give me a better insight on this. she's running a Vista if i remembered correctly.

thanks in advance ray:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no way to do anything with that laptop with the power off, clearly it's not that laptop that is communicating. 

What IP address are we talking about? Perhaps you're seeing a private IP address, which can be repeated many time all over the world.

IP addresses in these ranges can appear millions of times, but are normally never seen outside their private networks.

10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255
172.16.0.0 - 172.31.255.255
192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255


----------



## hanthuy (Jul 25, 2010)

I think....Maybe she and the guy are in same location, so they must be have the same IP Public too


----------

